# Advice/Pointers: Getting the perfect shot on my Gaggia Baby



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Gaggia Baby with the plastic OPV modded to 10 bar on the brewhead measured with a pressure gauge. I am told this is actually 9 bar which is the desired setting.

Ive had a play about with the coffee machine trying out shots and see the times.

I`m using pre grounded coffee at the moment, and using the original plastic gaggia tampar.

im using a double unpressurised basket, 18g of coffee, tamping with a high pressure as best as I can.

Issue im getting is, the shot takes 13/14 secs for the espresso cup to get filled up.

How can I achieve the desired 25/30 secs timed shot.

im getting the same issue with using the pressurised basket with the Gaggia crema pin.

Main use will be the double unpressurised basket.

any help please or advice?

the coffee im using isn't the freshest and I know I should be grinding my own coffee so its very fine, but im in the middle of a search for a grinder. nevertheless I thought id be getting 20 secs shot with the ready espresso grind.

thanks

Mohammad


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it will be difficult to adjust shot times with preground coffee and the plastic tamper won't be helping.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

New Tamper on its way and still on the search for a suitable grinder.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Until you get a new tamper / new grinder your shot preparation will be compromised


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

As Glenn said really is a waste of time trying to adjust and change until you can start grinding your own fresh beans. I started with a hand grinder which while not ideal it did get me going. There is currently one for sale in the sale thread which would get you away and let you start to play around with grind and ratios. Also the plastic tamper will have to go as well it's far too small for the basket and also a bit flimsy. Not sure on your budget grinder/tamper wise but keep an eye on the sale thread and you will be soon up and running


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'm selling a Gaggia MDF if you're interested? See my posts in relation to a wanted ad.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Anymore details on the MDF? How long you've owned it? Last serviced and upgrades? Boxed? How easy to adjust the grind? How easy to clean and take apart etc?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

For pre-ground, I'd use a pressurised basket as it's what they are designed for, I don't think tamping pressure would make much difference, as long as it's enough to stop it falling out when inverted. Once you've got a grinder, then go back to a non-pressurised basket and have a look here.


----------



## Greenbud (Mar 18, 2013)

As a stopgap measure you could try using a mortar & pestle to bust the coffee down to a finer grind. You might get lucky and pull a good shot a few times before your grinder comes in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Greenbud said:


> As a stopgap measure you could try using a mortar & pestle to bust the coffee down to a finer grind. You might get lucky and pull a good shot a few times before your grinder comes in.


Er, no.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Greenbud said:


> As a stopgap measure you could try using a mortar & pestle to bust the coffee down to a finer grind. You might get lucky and pull a good shot a few times before your grinder comes in.


that was a joke surely


----------



## Greenbud (Mar 18, 2013)

Just thought it up, but I'd have to give it a "shot", especially if merely running 30 seconds of water through the present grind into a larger cup was nasty tasting. I bet you could get at least one decent espresso before you hit the bottom of the can.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

itn said:


> Hi,
> 
> im using a double unpressurised basket, 18g of coffee, tamping with a high pressure as best as I can.
> 
> ...


Could try upping the dose by a gram, this is assuming your using an 18g basket. May be just up the dose by half a gram at a time, see if that helps slow it down.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm using a standard gaggia double basket.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Fresh coffee and a good grind coupled with a tamper will sort you out.


----------

